# how to build my own browser ?



## Red_Flag (Apr 20, 2010)

hi all 

i want to learn web browser programming so ...
what the browser tools that i can use in freebsd ? 
and if anyone know how can i learn it it will help too  

have a nice day


----------



## expl (Apr 21, 2010)

Well first you need to choose a web engine (since writting your own might take years). Like WebKit for example.


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm ok thanks for the info and the great site >>  but can you name a programming tool to use it as the visual studio in microsoft windows ..for c# or the major languages


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you want to write your own Web browser?
Or do you want to compile one from ports?

In 1st case, you need gcc (c) or g++ (c++) available in base FreeBSD
if you simply want to compile some Browser from ports then read handbook how to do it. (some popular browsers: www/firefox, www/opera there are more)


----------



## expl (Apr 21, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Do you want to write your own Web browser?
> Or do you want to compile one from ports?
> 
> In 1st case, you need gcc (c) or g++ (c++) available in base FreeBSD
> if you simply want to compile some Browser from ports then read handbook how to do it. (some popular browsers: www/firefox, www/opera there are more)



Opera in ports comes in binary form, since its not an opensource project.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 21, 2010)

Red_Flag: This will not be a similar experience to creating a browser in C# (.NET) and Visual Studio.

You will not just be able to drag and drop a web browser component onto a form and click the "play" button.

I would suggest learning c/c++ and then definately look into WebKit.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> Opera in ports comes in binary form, since its not an opensource project.



yes... right, forgot to mention that


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man for your advice ..i already know c/c#/c++ and im not saying that it will be the same process all i mean is that i want to know which tool on freebsd that i can use cause im new


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 21, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> In 1st case, you need gcc (c) or g++ (c++) available in base FreeBSD
> )



thanks man


----------



## atarahas (Apr 21, 2010)

Its too bad there are no RAD tools that would do the drag and drop thing (although, KDE may have something like that). You may want to check out Uzbl as well, which allows for customisability options.


----------



## cajunman4life (Apr 22, 2010)

atarahas said:
			
		

> Its too bad there are no RAD tools that would do the drag and drop thing



What about http://www.realsoftware.com/realbasic/?

Granted, it's basic... but still.

Borland also used to put out a product called Kylix, which was Delphi for Linux (it appears Borland has changed substantially since I've last used their products, some 12 years ago).

Disclaimer: I have not tried this product, and do not know if it will perform under the Linux binary compatibility layer. But, it's a start I suppose.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 22, 2010)

The best RAD library / IDE for Linux and FreeBSD that I know of is wxWidgets and Code::Blocks, however as far as I know, there is no wxWebBrowser component... yet


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 22, 2010)

thx guys  .. i hope there will be an improvement for programmers in freebsd it should be in the lead over all


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 26, 2010)

I just came across this during my travels,

http://www.kirix.com/labs/wxwebconnect.html

Looks like now you can drag and drop a web browser control into your application.


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 28, 2010)

thnx allot 4 ur help


----------

